# Fundo surgery and complications



## 19710 (Dec 7, 2005)

Anyone have fundoplication surgery and wonder why now? I had it for burning, nausea and acidic taste in my mouth, however the symptoms were still there post-surgery. I might have had some reflux, but I don't think it was causing me a lot of symptoms. Now I get extreme pressure/bloating after eating and am wondering if it is causing me some of my persistent nausea (I also have IBS).


----------

